# wife s income



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

If I file jointly and my wife is Dutch with a SSN.do I just add her income to mine. Its a small pension and we have no paperwork like a 1099 or so.

Thanks 

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you want to file jointly, then yes, you just add her pension income to yours and put it on the line for "other pension" - they pretty much have to take your word for whatever you choose to declare if there's no 1099 to go by. 

I'd really reconsider filing jointly unless there is some big advantage to be gained by doing so. You can always fill out the forms both ways and see which approach gives you the best result.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks for the info.

Bernie McKenna


----------

